# Google for new friends :) (1 Viewer)



## the_Black_sparrow (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi! I'm the Black sparrow. I found that forum soon and i truly like it. Mainly I'm reading, everyone here are very good in writing :alien:. I'm only 16, but I would like to be part of your society, 'cause I like it very much. en:Writing is one of my hobbies. en: The other one is drawing.
I hope that here i can find many friends :alien:


----------



## Dookie (Apr 9, 2008)

Drawing you say.  Art College attendee right here.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome Black Sparrow.


----------



## Sam (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Black Sparrow. 

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello to you, Black Sparrow, and welcome to Writing Forums. Hope you'll enjoy staying here!


Nickie


----------



## Surinderjit (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome,. i'm 17, been writing on and off since 13..

welcome to the forum


----------



## the_Black_sparrow (Apr 9, 2008)

:razz:Thanks!


----------



## Surinderjit (Apr 9, 2008)

the_Black_sparrow said:


> :razz:Thanks!


Anytime. What language do you speak in Bulgaria?
I assume you learn English in school?


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Black Sparrow, welcome to the group.


----------



## the_Black_sparrow (Apr 9, 2008)

Surinderjit said:


> Anytime. What language do you speak in Bulgaria?
> I assume you learn English in school?


We speak Bulgarian.  Yes I learn English in school. I'm still making mistakes when I'm writing...I hope that you will excuse me ale:. Here I'm finding many interesting new English words. Some of them I'm not learning in class. 
It looks that here is better than in class :cyclops:


----------



## Surinderjit (Apr 9, 2008)

the_Black_sparrow said:


> We speak Bulgarian.  Yes I learn English in school. I'm still making mistakes when I'm writing...I hope that you will excuse me ale:. Here I'm finding many interesting new English words. Some of them I'm not learning in class.
> It looks that here is better than in class :cyclops:


Awesome!
I don't know hat to ask more - i hope i haven't offended by my questions.

Enjoy your time here =D

PS. your english is fine. =D


----------



## ScorpioJoe (Apr 9, 2008)

Being as how you are able to communicate on this forum, I would say your English is coming along very well.  Continue to frequent here, though, and, more than likely, you will surpass your classmates and English class will become your "easy A."

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Shinn (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there Black Sparrow and welcome to the forum


----------



## the_Black_sparrow (Apr 10, 2008)

thank you. I usually have 'A' in class. But I think that in school I'm learning very old...or something like that, English. I still don't know how to name it :-k
I can try later


----------

